# as you can see i love trail riding hahahaha



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

bad seal and water makes milk and everyone likes milk 

P5140299.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Thats not the way its suppose to look?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Jeeesh.... I'm having flashbacks.....haha


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lol yeah my front seal to the axle shaft was shot i have since replaced it and is good to go till next time but yes these front diff's get water in them easily if you do any mudding and water riding


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep mine was bad as well. So was my buddies when i changed it.

I see you done the smart thing and replace that stupid diff plug with a bolt.:yup:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o yeah no way could i have that lil alllen bolt after i was able to get it out and get it matched up with the right hex bolt i threw it as far as i could lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thats what i done too. Both of mine were very tight but i got both out with no problems. My buddies on the other hand was a PITA to get out. I had to cut a slot in both of his with a dremal,heat them up and smack it with a chisel and hammer to get them out.

You can believe they both have the bolts in them now.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah what i did was strip the allens so i got a bigger allen and drove it up through the bolt some about halfway up the L part of a allen wrench then it came out ruined the allen wrench but who cares lol


----------

